# Wilderness First Responder & Refresher



## vmiller (Jul 28, 2007)

*Wilderness First Responder - 76 Hour Provider Course*

*Where:* YMCA of the Rockies

*When:* Saturday, May 9 - Sunday, May 17, 2009

This course includes CPR Pro & Emergency Oxygen

*Cost:* $475.00 inclues all books and materials

Lodging and meals available

On completion of course you will receive:

· WFR Certification from ASHI (3 year)
· CPR Pro Certification from ASHI (2 year)
· Emergency Oxygen Certification from ASHI (2 year)
· Certificate from TrailMed Wilderness Medicine



Contact: TrailMed Wilderness Medicine 970.577.8057


----------

